# Lets talk Bucks



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, now that we are all in full swing mode with babies, and we are all wanting to see all those beautiful babies. What about those poor stinky boys. We need to give them some love, so how about posting pictures of our handsome herd bucks.
I will share my beautiful boys.

This is Mickey. He is four years old. He has been crowned Best Buck in Show at the Estes Park Wool Market, two years in a row.









Here is Cupid. He is 11 Months old. I am really excited to see what he throws for babies. He was a luck boy boy and he was able to service several girls. 









Here is Kingsley. He is Not mine but he is the father of some babies that I am waiting for. He is also the daddy of Cupid.


















Last but not least, here is Jobe. He is also the father of some babies that I am waiting for.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my Sweetgoats those boys are really great looking. I love the horns.

Here is the sire to all my up coming spring kids.

Here is Hyde before rut all nice and clean










Here he is all stinky and dirty but the girls didnt seem to mind.










Here are my future bucks.

Here is my blue eyed boy Coal










Here is his twin Carlo who has wattles


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Teresa, they are adorable. I have to say I just love Carlo. He is adorable, and I just LOVE waddles.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Bucks*

Ladies, Your bucks are very nice!!

I especially like cupid and carlo!

Here are my 2 bucks, and a buck that "may" have serviced one of my girls.

This one is Cherokee and he is owned by someone else, but may have bred my pygmy doe, Daisie



This is Gabriel, my main buck. He is 4 years old and nasty right now, even though everyone is bred I do believe



This is Joe Dirt. His registry is in process at the moment. He, I believe, has bred one doe of mine. I love his coloring. He was born 04/30/07


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Thor









And this is Avalanche









Both boys are 3/4 Boer and 1/4 Kiko and each one has quite a few babies on the way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goodness!!! Thor is HUGE Pam must be proud.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I just love seeing those big beautiful dirty bucks. They really are all so beautiful.
Rockytopis, Thore is HUGE, who is in the back ground looking in? He looks nice also. Avalanche looks like one of my old buck, except mine had a horn span from tip to tip 3 feet, that is why I said (had). He was starting to use them on people and i have to many kids around to take a chance on him hurting someone. I sold him to another breeder that had like 40 Bucks. I have no idea why she needed another one but Hey I sold him.
Allison, so that is the famous Joe Dirt? He is cut. So all all the others. They are just adorable.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, that is the infamous Joe Dirt! Hehe he still has his mullet and it is even bigger and curlier! But, it does hide his scurs. i am going to work on them here shortly, but I have some other things to finish up before I start a huge project like that.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are my boys...

Kids Corral CVF Rewind -









Gateway's Hollywood Nights - 









Kids Corral LB Blue 2 The Max -










Rosasharn UP Bronze Copper *S - 









Rosasharn FS Senshi *S - 









Thats all of my stinky guys lol. We love our bucky boys!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweetgoats, the guy in the background is Patriot, he is a 3 year old FB Boer and will go up for sale this spring as most of the does here are kin to him.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Rt, he is sure a nice looking boy also.
Chelsey. Those boys are very nice.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are my bucky boys. 

First is Rue (he has 4 more does, maybe 5 or 6 due by him.) He is 15 months old.








Isn't he majestic, he's a big turkey though, scaredy cat. Haha He's so handsome and has excellent general appearance when clipped. Can't wait to show him!

This is Zeus. He is our yearling buck. He had his first babies born from Nimue (twin blue-eyed polled bucklings) and Dreamer, Blessing's doe. He has one or two more does to kid by him. I am EXTREMELY pleased with his kids so far.








He hasn't been shown yet either. He is the sweetest boy. He was a bottle baby so he's sweet but not overly sweet. He's not much to look at but if he keeps producing the great babies he's been producing he'll stay!

Cruiser is a May baby and he does have 1 doe due by him in late March. So I'm anxious to see his babies. He's polled and moonspotted but has excellent confirmation. Can't wait to show him too...









Larkspur is an April baby and he might have one doe due by him (sneaky little guy). He too is in my show plans. 









And last but certainly not least is Ace. He's a July baby and not a daddy yet. First I must humilate him. Haha








And here's his body shot...









So those are my boys. I am going to keep one of Nimue's boys probably too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ashley. I like Rue. His colors are beautiful. I think Ave looks so cute in his jammies!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ashley. I like Rue. His colors are beautiful. I think Ave looks so cute in his jammies!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I will have to post pics of my good looking boys later but I have 1 I can post now.









I bred him to one of my girls and then someone was begging me for him so I decided to trade him for more girls. He is an awesome boy and was very friendly....I miss him and do regret trading him.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You all know my boys, I am so proud of them!  
Hank, pygmy on the right bred 1 possibly 2 does due end of Jan and end of February
Chief is the little guy, Reg. ND, bred 2 possibly 1 due end January and mid to late February.









All of you have very handsome boys, even when they are all stinky!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's my boys:
Caesar(my man  )









Brutus









and here's my brother's bucks
Boomhauer

















Hustler


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! Those Boer bucks are certainly "beefy" All very handsome I might add!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz that is such a cute picture of your boys!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Stacey!! Chief will "love" anything up for the attention!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are all great.
I just love seeing everyone boys. I mean if it wasn't for them we would not be looking foeward to all those babies. :wink:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is one of my first bucks. I just sold him this winter, but I have at least one doe due with his kids.

Charlie at 1 year old:









Charlie this past summer:

















Here is one of my Echo Hill's boys, Jasper. I just love this guy! His kids have been awesome and he is SOOOO sweet! We have lots of does bred to him this year.

Jasper as a baby

























3 months old:

















This past summer:

















Here is Grant, another buck from Echo Hill's. He is also a sweetheart and loves people. We have several does bred to him ( I hope!  )

3 months old:

























Last summer:









And last but not least... Here is our newest buck, Star. We have several does bred to him as well.

As a baby:









Last spring:









This fall:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Boy there are some handsome bucks on here! I love the series of pics eliya!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks! I love all these boys - they are all so nice! Charlie, Jasper and Star have all thrown beautiful kids and I can hardly wait for their babies this year. This will be Grant's first year and if he and his pedigree are any indication... They should be awesome kids as well.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

wow - everyone has such wonderful bucks! I can not wait till spring when i can shave everyone down and see their true confirmation.

Then hopefully I can get some good pics of my two boys.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, Here are my boys!!!

This is Toby! We will see the first babies from Toby next month!! I am sssooo... excited (if you couldn' t tell  ).

















And this is Brownie! He is a Brown Agouti!! We will see the first babies from him in May-June of this year (I can't wait!!)


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is my boy Corduroy...he was bred to my Kiko doe


















Here is Omaha...he was bred to a fullblood blue eyed myotonic doe


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Eliya, what is up with your first bucks horns?


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Sara said:


> Eliya, what is up with your first bucks horns?


LOL. Well, believe it or not they are scurs.  He was the first kid disbudded by the people we bought him from and they hadn't learned how to get them well enough. He was really good with his horns though and never used them on people. The other goats sure learned who was boss though!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Hahah they're sorta cute though.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks like a ram shield....so they don't bloody their face when they butt things


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh yes, the mask... I kind of forgot it was even there! You get so used to seeing it. He was beating up on a couple of the smaller bucks, so we put the face shield on him so they would have more of a chance to get away.  He could see to the sides but not straight in front, so his butting was easier to evade.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi I can't wait to see those boys's kids, should be some very cute and handsome little things


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> Brandi I can't wait to see those boys's kids, should be some very cute and handsome little things


Thanks Stacey! I really can't wait!! I have already got one girl put up to kid that is bred to Toby, and then I have got atleast 2-3 more that are bred to him that will be due February-March! The one I have put up right now is Jasmine, my black and white blue-eyed Nigi! I am really hoping that she throws some colorful Blue-Eyed babies :wink:


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I have no bucks! That makes me sad! We have the perfect spot for 1-2 by our garage, it is away from the does, and part of it is flat for a shelter and part is steep for exercise. I located a really good nubian breeder about 1-2 hours away, so in the spring, who knows. [ :wink: ] lol


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

It's so fun looking at everybody's bucks! 

Here is Shemu'el.

His 'funny' look he gives me when I have the camera, LOL










Acting goofy!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a very nice looking buck! And I just love the little goat in your avatar!!!


----------

